# Who's fishing the surf tomorrow?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I thinking of hitting the surf tomorrow morning around Pirates Beach. Anyone else planning of fishing?


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

*Matagorda*

Probly goin to matagorda for trout. Anyone else going? Im worried about the color but gotta give it a shot


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Buzz , I'm supposed to meet a couple of 2coolers in front of the water tower just before you get to SLP before daylight.. Your welcome to join us...


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

If I do make it out thrre in the morning I'll ping you on here. Thanks


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got to work maybe sat. Morning. I fished this evening from 6:30-7:30. No fish, one good one
On but lost it, probably a smack
Waves definitely a little sporty.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Hogslayer5l said:


> Probly goin to matagorda for trout. Anyone else going? Im worried about the color but gotta give it a shot


You should go tomorrow.


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

I'm going to try to hit up Matagorda tomorrow. I'll be in a single cab white f150
If anyone needs a fishing buddy.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Me and gilbert will be in ss sunday if it holds


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

ill probably be at mcfaddin sunday. black lifted f 250


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I will probably be where the water is the ugliest, the week is the thickest, there is no bait to be found and no trout.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I had the itch too but reports arent good enough just yet. I spoke to a buddy that fished HI this morning and couldn't find any bait. Think I will drop the ski in the bay and try to scratch some out before the storms hit. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I'm gonna try around Pirates Beach or behind Woody's in the morning, anyone gonna be out there?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Gonna be around Bermuda beach and I am pretty mad at em gonna get me about 2 dozen you know whats.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah I plan on getting some of those as well...lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a buddy wack em pretty good at the pleasure pier using them. They were in a boat though, but that should not matter. I went yesterday evening and the water looked ok. 
The swells were a little sporty but doable. I went there this morning, not fishing and the conditions were about the same. There were good rollers coming in but if you get past them and bob some should be ok. Water looked good.
The tide will be coming in so the swells may be a bit larger.
Good Luck
I am gonna check the radar and make the call around 4am.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Heard a guide caught a tagged red at the jetties today and was not entered in the star tourn. O snapp
Bet the clients were po'd cause they were entered.


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll either be in surfside or near pirates tomorrow morning. Black f150


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah I'd be mad as well.


----------

